# 1937 autocycle deluxe



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2013)

Piece together ranger/schwinn parts.Tall frame.I don't know if sell this complete or to part it out.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2013)

*id be interested in....*

id be interested in the front sprocket and handlebars....name your price


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> Piece together ranger/schwinn parts.Tall frame.I don't know if sell this complete or to part it out.




How bout a price?....maybe try to sell complete before chumming the water eh??!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 30, 2013)

Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2013)

I might be interested in the pogo, lights and ornament

Nick.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Where do you come up with this stuff?




Has the rack been modified to fit the tall frame?.. Is it a postwar top?.. Just a question...


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dx on the picture is sold,is just for you to compare a 20" to the 18" that you see every day.


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2013)

Question: If i part this out who should get dibs on the seat who ever pm first or Nick that replay here with interest on the seat.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to make it fair why don't you just throw out all offers on the seat and start over.......

P.S.  dibs on the seat.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2013)

^^ dibs on the seat where do I send the $1000?


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2013)

So many people have interest on this bike so i will posted in the for sale thread with a price and if do not sell i will part out.Seat is call for,bars and wheels,thanks


----------



## jkent (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to be up front I sent PM at 6:24 on dibs for the Pogo and wheels.


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2013)

jkent said:


> Just to be up front I sent PM at 6:24 on dibs for the Pogo and wheels.




Yes your first on line,thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2013)

*@ 4:30....*

i asked about the bars and front sprocket at 4:30pm


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll take the pedals?

jack


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 6, 2013)

***************is sold***************


----------

